# Bees Vanished



## MIbeekeeper (Jun 28, 2010)

I purchased a five frame nuke in the beginning of June 2010. Established it in a hive body and had an experienced beekeeper (50 years) come five days later and check on the hive. Everything was normal. 

Two weeks later I had ten bees left. We expect these were robber bees. We found some honey, brood, and larva in the hive. No dead bees. No foulbrood detected. 

Any ideas? 

I have two other hives that are doing fine. This was the fifth nuke I purchased from this vendor. Early on, he did not have enough queens, so he purchased some from California.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

its called "absconding" and many are reporting it. there is no concensus as to why. i believe it to ge genetic.
good luck,mike


----------

